

Tesser – Clojure reducers, but for parallel execution on distributed systems - abishekk92
https://github.com/aphyr/tesser

======
cursork
Saw the presentation for this at ClojureX in London. I'm definitely interested
to have a look

[https://skillsmatter.com/skillscasts/5738-keynote-by-kyle-
ki...](https://skillsmatter.com/skillscasts/5738-keynote-by-kyle-kingsbury)

------
juliangamble
This is designed to make statistic operations like finding correlations
simpler.

From the author:

> Huuuge shout out to the amazing @natiwhite for her work on Tesser,
> especially the statistical folds like variance, covariance, etc.

[https://twitter.com/aphyr/status/553737990309023744](https://twitter.com/aphyr/status/553737990309023744)

------
jgalt212
Here's a crazy idea:

Cognitect creates a massively parallel CPU which fully demonstrates the power
of parallel programming via Clojure.

ClojureMachines.com

